# Canon IP 4500 plus d'impression en noir



## jeanarthur (17 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'avoir un problème avec mon IP 4500.

En pleine impression d'un document en noir de plusieurs pages, à mi-page , la page est devenue blanche: plus d'impression d'encre noir.

J'ai contrôlé la cartouche qui n'était pas vide, mais par sécurité je l'ai remplacée et le niveau est maximum, mais toujours pas d'impression en noir. J'ai fait plusieurs fois tous les nettoyages, mais sans succès. Le test imprime bien les couleurs, mais pas de noir.

J'ai entendu que certaines imprimantes disposaient d'une puce interne que bloque cette dernière après tant d'années ou d'impression.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dépanner, je n'ai rien trouvé sur le forum et sur la toile.

D'avance grand merci!

(j'ai le même problème, mais inverse  il y a quelques années avec une IP 4200 (du noir, mais plus de couleurs!!! bizarre non)


----------



## boninmi (29 Juin 2013)

Voir ici (par exemple):

http://imprimante-en-question.blogspot.fr/2008/03/imprimante-canon-jet-dencre-ip4500.html

rubrique "Remise à zéro des compteurs d'encre" en bas des dépannages.


----------



## jeanarthur (30 Juin 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Voir ici (par exemple):
> 
> http://imprimante-en-question.blogspot.fr/2008/03/imprimante-canon-jet-dencre-ip4500.html
> 
> rubrique "Remise à zéro des compteurs d'encre" en bas des dépannages.


Bonsoir,

Merci pour les informations.
Mais ma patience n'a pas eu raison de cette panne. Si je calculais le temps passé à dépanner j'aurai pu acheter 4 à 5 imprimantes.
J'ai donc acheté une nouvelle Canon multi-fonction pour la somme de 99 Sfr avec 4 ans de garantie. 

Merci quand même


----------



## boninmi (30 Juin 2013)

Tu as sans doute bien fait.
Ce ne sont pas les imprimantes qui coutent cher, mais les cartouches d'encre.
La seule réticence est de devoir jeter du matériel qui pourrait encore fonctionner.


----------

